# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript >  ایجاد محدودیت برای دراگ کردن عکس

## matinebi

با سلام به دوستان عزیر من با کد زیر امکان جابجایی نقشه ام رو توی برنامه فلش را فراهم کردم فقط میخوام واسه جابجایی اش محدودیت بزارم یعنی خیلی کاربر نتونه نقشه رو جابجا کنه این کار رو چطور انجام بدم
// Register mouse event functions
pic.addEventListener(MouseEvent.MOUSE_DOWN, ZZ);
pic.addEventListener(MouseEvent.MOUSE_UP, ZZ1);

// Define a mouse down handler (user is dragging)
function ZZ(evt:MouseEvent):void {
    var object = evt.target;
    // we should limit dragging to the area inside the canvas
    object.startDrag();
}

function ZZ1(evt:MouseEvent):void {
    var obj = evt.target;
        obj.stopDrag();
}

----------


## syntiberium

object.startDrag(false,new Rectangle(0,0,100,100));

----------

